# What Race will YOU choose for Skyrim?



## SindirisLeptailurus (Nov 10, 2011)

Khajiit Assassin, there's just no other option for me.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 10, 2011)

Werewolf or the lizard people


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

People of the Root.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> People of the Root.



I want to be a lizard king race


----------



## Tango (Nov 10, 2011)

I know none of these. Is there a race of creepy bondage people that like to use metal bed frames, rusty jumper cables, and an old car battery for fun? 

You know, like in that kid's movie, Rambo: First Blood Part 2.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial.

/unoriginal


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> People of the Root.


 Now is this the Viet-Kong Lizard Folk "People of the Root" or the Cannibalistic Hobbit "People of the Root"?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know any one of those, but Altmer sounds cool


----------



## Bliss (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe Altmer, Khajiit or Nord.

If I buy it in the first place.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2011)

I will be amongst the race of the Notplayin.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Now is this the Viet-Kong Lizard Folk "People of the Root" or the Cannibalistic Hobbit "People of the Root"?



The former. I'm not playing as some dirty little hobbit >:[


----------



## FoxxJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Khajiit, because it's a cold place and all that fur will be appropriate.
Does any one know if the Khajiit legs are back to digis? It's been bugging me that every image and review so far never shows a Khajiit or Argonian below the waist.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial, I'll think about playing Khajiit but I most likely will be an Imperial when I first start a character.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

Khajiit the most popular on a furry forum? This is so suprising.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nord with a certain illness.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Khajiit the most popular on a furry forum? This is so suprising.



I was expecting argonian to do better.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 10, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> I was expecting argonian to do better.



Well it's winter so the scalies are a little slow, give it time.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Kawa-Khajiit... If DesuChan is able to port them over. ^_^


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 10, 2011)

Argonian, because I was an Argonian before I was a furry. :/


----------



## Attaman (Nov 10, 2011)

FoxxJ said:


> Khajiit, because it's a cold place and all that fur will be appropriate.
> Does any one know if the Khajiit legs are back to digis? It's been bugging me that every image and review so far never shows a Khajiit or Argonian below the waist.


 Depends on Khajit breed, and which TES game. Argonians in _Morrowind_ were digitigrade, but I think they were plantigrade in every other TES (meaning TES:III is the odd man out). Khajit... well, I think their legs has always depended on breed, because FFS there's something like a couple hundred types ranging from "overgrown cat" to "human with a bigger beard".



LizardKing said:


> The former. I'm not playing as some dirty little hobbit >:[


Honestly, I don't think anyone does (in TES, I mean).

Also, I might be more partial to Argonians, if the fuckers hadn't sacked Morrowind. As it is, I'm content now to play either Imperial (and a ROMAN Imperial at that, not one of those pansy Anglo-Saxon Imperials) or Dunmer (because somehow in TES the Dark Elves are the most benevolent, and they openly insult strangers).


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2011)

FoxxJ said:


> Khajiit, because it's a cold place and all that fur will be appropriate.
> Does any one know if the Khajiit legs are back to digis? It's been bugging me that every image and review so far never shows a Khajiit or Argonian below the waist.



'Jiits have no frost resistance, whutchoo talkin' bout willis
Why would you want to go back to the digis like Morrowind? The digitigrade legs in Morrowind were terrible (and they couldn't wear footgear, meaning lower armor and less enchants).  



CyberFoxx said:


> Kawa-Khajiit... If DesuChan is able to port them over. ^_^



ugh

yeah, we need another bunch of goddamn nekos.  First the Ainmhi, then the Tabaxi, now this.

If they could make the beastfolk's heads not look horrifically ugly, that'd be a drastic improvement.  Still probably fucked on good headgear.


----------



## FoxxJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> 'Jiits have no frost resistance, whutchoo talkin' bout willis
> Why would you want to go back to the digis like Morrowind? The digitigrade legs in Morrowind were terrible (and they couldn't wear footgear, meaning lower armor and less enchants).



That may be. But a cool mod that never was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tASUkRl6JgA (also not sure if NSFW)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 10, 2011)

FoxxJ said:


> That may be. But a cool mod that never was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tASUkRl6JgA (also not sure if NSFW)



she walks like a hooker.  what the fuck.


----------



## FoxxJ (Nov 11, 2011)

Tycho said:


> she walks like a hooker.  what the fuck.



That's another thing that bothered me in the games, animations were so stiff they got better with the fallout series. I realize that due to the huge variety of clothing with in the game it's hard to find the perfect walking animation that suits the right personality, but I would prefer to see various walking styles over the so bland walk cycle they have in the game. But hooker walk aside I like how the legs look in that mod it's distinctive and gives a bit of character and style. To bad the mod was never released.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 11, 2011)

I would normally follow the stereotype and go Khajit because they make lovely stealth toons. But the imperial extra gold perk tempts me far too much.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Nov 11, 2011)

Speaking of modding, is there any one here that thinks they can pull off some decent modeling, or at least texture work? I was thinking of a few Anthro-race based mods that might be fun to work on in my spare time. Otherwise, I think I'll just go back to what I was doing for Morrowind: making houses and other basic shit like that. :/


----------



## Vega (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd be a Nord Werewolf, but werewolves won't be in the final game.  I'll be a Lusty Argonian Butler named "Lifts-His-Tail" instead. 


HUGE EDIT:
Look like werewolves ARE in:

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/elder-scrolls-v/1211758p1.html
http://www.justpushstart.com/2011/11/10/skyrims-werewolf-detailed-powerful-but-not-unstoppable/


Maybe I WILL be a Nordic Werewolf...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 11, 2011)

Khajiit.
Because shut up.

And they have claw attacks, and I've always been a fan of hand-to-hand.


----------



## Flatline (Nov 11, 2011)

Argonian, most likely. I've been using that race since Morrowind.


----------



## Fendras (Nov 13, 2011)

Argonian's the closest thing I've got to something aquatic. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm Katia fucking Managan.

So far I've run around in rags, set fire to myself while learning fire spells, then I chased a rabbit right into a dragons lair and got eaten.

Results so far have varied.


----------



## Ames (Nov 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I'm Katia fucking Managan.
> 
> So far I've run around in rags, set fire to myself while learning fire spells, then I chased a rabbit right into a dragons lair and got eaten.
> 
> Results so far have varied.



Have you attempted to dual-wield a yo-yo and a pineapple yet?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Have you attempted to dual-wield a yo-yo and a pineapple yet?



I will when I find them.

I'm making sure I play like a cat would too. Avoiding water if possible, eating lots of fish, and chasing butterflies. Then eating them. Also I murder any small fluffy animals I encounter.


----------



## Ames (Nov 14, 2011)

Imperial because jewgolds.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 14, 2011)

That Khajiit didn't look like I expected them to look. I couldn't fix the droopiness of the cheeks.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Huge number of Khajiit. Wouldn't expect any less from you guys.
Me, Argonian. Every time.

Also, surprised how few Argonians and Khajiit there are in this game. Sure, Cyrodiil was in the centre of Tamriel so naturally it'd be more diverse but even Morrowind had more diversity than this >:
The only Argonians I've met in this game had to be killed in a quest. Sigh.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 14, 2011)

The Khajit are surprisingly well done. Generally 3d anthro characters don't work out so well, but they can actually be kind of cute. 

My char is a Khajit assassin with the Dark Brotherhood. Daggers are such hax. 

"SNEAK ATTACK! 30x DAMAGE!" 

Yeah. I just killed that person like 10 times over. It's ok though. Imperial scum had it coming.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 14, 2011)

Dark elf (Dunmer? I think.), because I like to destroy everything with magic.

I also have a khajiit, because it is mandatory of me as a cat fan and furry, and I think they look neat,
 but I don't use her nearly as much.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 14, 2011)

If I buy it I will be a Nord, because I have Viking ancestors, and according to Encyclopedia Dramatica, Vikings are badass.


----------



## Ames (Nov 14, 2011)

The new argonians look pretty awesome, such a step above that nightmare fuel that was in oblivion.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 15, 2011)

Why so many Khajiit? Furries I am disappoint.


----------



## Cain (Nov 15, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Why so many Khajiit? Furries I am disappoint.


Because snow leopards are awesome.


----------



## Seas (Nov 15, 2011)

JamesB said:


> The new argonians look pretty awesome, such a step above that nightmare fuel that was in oblivion.



We should get the (graphically modernized) bodies of Morrowind and heads of Skyrim to create the ultimate argonian coolness.


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm using a Khajiit. He has max bow skills and stealth skills. I'm also working on getting my one-hand and alchemy up for backstabs and poisons. I'm also starting to work on smithing and enchanting to make dragon scale armor. Huzzah!

Edit: I'm also pissed unarmed isn't a skill.


----------



## Cain (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I'm using a Khajiit. He has max bow skills and stealth skills. I'm also working on getting my one-hand and alchemy up for backstabs and poisons. I'm also starting to work on smithing and enchanting to make dragon scale armor. Huzzah!
> 
> Edit: I'm also pissed unarmed isn't a skill.


Who cares? A Khajiit's claws are all that's needed!


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 16, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I'm Katia fucking Managan.
> 
> So far I've run around in rags, set fire to myself while learning fire spells, then I chased a rabbit right into a dragons lair and got eaten.
> 
> Results so far have varied.



When you get to Whiterun, have a drinking contest at the local bar. What could go wrong?


----------



## SnowyD (Nov 17, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Who cares? A Khajiit's claws are all that's needed!



I have a pair of gloves that give bonus unarmed damage that I'm doing to disenchant and make an entire heavy set to do unarmed shit with. Should be funny.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Ames (Nov 17, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I have a pair of gloves that give bonus unarmed damage that I'm doing to disenchant and make an entire heavy set to do unarmed shit with. Should be funny.



I need to do that.  Punch dragons to death for great justice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2011)

lol  No one wants to be a Bosmer.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol  No one wants to be a Bosmer.



They look like losers.


----------



## israfur (Nov 21, 2011)

I went with the Khajiit character. My inner furry screamed for it so.  :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> They look like losers.



They are losers.  And cannibals.  And kitty-killing murderers.  And annoying (HI ADORING FAN, HI FARGOTH, HI GLARTHIR).  And short.

Did I mention they were annoying?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm argonian. I didn' want to be that blocky concreteface Khajit. If it's a furry char then ffs make it FURRED.
Besides, Argonians are just simply the best.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 21, 2011)

A Dunmer thief/mage because their stat bonuses are conducive to that playstyle, and a Redguard warrior because I don't like Orcs and Nords/Imperials are racist.  Yes I see the irony in calling the Nords/Imperials racist while being passively racist against Orcs.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> A Dunmer thief/mage because the magic and the light armor bonuses and +fire resistance, and a Redguard warrior because I don't like Orcs and Nords/Imperials are racist.  Yes I see the irony in calling the Nords/Imperials racist while being passively racist against Orcs.



Nords and Imperials do not hold a CANDLE to the -mer (barring Orsimer) for racism.  Seriously.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 21, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Nords and Imperials do not hold a CANDLE to the -mer (barring Orsimer) for racism.  Seriously.



Yeah, I know. They make a huge deal about the Dominion or whatever in Skyrim. I just didn't bother mentioning them because they aren't stealth or fighter classes, so I wouldn't choose them anyway.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2011)

Imperials aren't that racist, at least not in the "WE ARE TEH MASTOR RAYCE!" way that the Nords and Elves are. They *ARE* the elves' bitches, but my beef is with the elves. 

All elves must die. 

Nords are next.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2011)

Khajiit to be a thievin' negro rogue, Orcs are metal, and a Dunmer because of morrowind and their funny insults like "n'wah", "fetcher", and "s'wit".

I swear, they are so funny! :V


----------



## Vega (Nov 21, 2011)

Still with my Argonian but I now have plans for my next character to be an Orc with either Fur Armor that leaves the upper body exposed or the Forsworn Armor.


----------



## Winkuru (Nov 27, 2011)

Well i have been Argonian on all the previous games so i will go with that choice this time too.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked an argonian because my tail almost looks like a part of my daedric armor :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 27, 2011)

Imperial because they got the best starter bonuses to magic and combat combined, rather than just specialising in one.

Also, mine is hot, and most of the other races just aren't.
And he's a guy.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 27, 2011)

Kajiit.

Pickpocket / sneak... The whole stealth deal


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 27, 2011)

There was really no choice for me. The khajiit are just so awesome. Plus, I love playing a stealth character, so that worked out well.


----------

